

Apple’s Advertising Budget Is Bigger Than Microsoft Vista’s - yef
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/21/yup-apples-advertising-budget-is-bigger-than-microsoft-vistas/

======
makecheck
Microsoft's expenditure is known to be $300 million for Vista. But the article
is comparing this to Apple's _total_ budget.

Apple still has iPod commercials, for instance. The portion spent on the Mac
probably isn't "bigger" than Vista's.

------
yef
Exceeding what I was guesstimating over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338862>

------
joubert
Perhaps one should compare the sophistication of the two ad campaigns?

